# Selegiline (aka Deprenyl)



## Sublime2012 (May 14, 2011)

Smart drug that increases dopamine and has some decent mood elevating effects.  I haven't seen it on any of the chem suppliers lists.  Anyone know who has a good price on it?


----------



## Digitalash (May 14, 2011)

Search for sites that sell nootropics, don't know the best off the top of my head. Careful with stimulants while you're on it though, I've heard even a cup of coffee will give you a strong buzz, so cut your caffeine intake until you know how you react.


----------



## rocco0218 (May 14, 2011)

Try Unity/Iron Dragon...Im pretty sure they both carry it.


----------



## Built (May 15, 2011)

Search Results


----------



## Sublime2012 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Built...exactly what I was looking for...the cheapest.  Digitalash...understood...but I have always been a polypharmacy type of dude so I will be mixing alot of other stuff with it!


----------

